
Functional Connectivity Between Surgically Disconnected Brain Regions? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2017/04/21/functional-connectivity-discon-fmri/
======
hprotagonist
I have been reading neuroskeptic for years. Their opinions have always
provided a healthy dose of cold reality to douse the neuro-woo that is pretty
common these days.

